# River's Amazing New Trick!



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW!!! What a great trick!
River looks so proud 
Have you seen the Treibball thread..??


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good job River


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW! How did you teach him that??? My one dog loves to learn things - this could be a cool think to teach him.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

River you are one smart pup...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> WOW!!! What a great trick!
> River looks so proud
> Have you seen the Treibball thread..??


No I haven't. I'll go search for it.


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments! River enjoyed this trick!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very good boy


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm impressed!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Great trick!! Good job River!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Way to go River!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

NJgoldengirl said:


> WOW! How did you teach him that??? My one dog loves to learn things - this could be a cool think to teach him.


I am working on a tutorial, I will post it ASAP


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

adorable!!!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is the tutorial!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Done!! I really enjoyed your tutorial 
Ya just have to love a dog that enjoys solving puzzles.

(Love all the snuffling!)


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Well Done!! I really enjoyed your tutorial
> Ya just have to love a dog that enjoys solving puzzles.
> 
> (Love all the snuffling!)


Thanks! I'm glad you liked the tutorial!


----------



## gauta (Dec 4, 2010)

Haha amazing good job


----------



## GRBikejoring (Jan 9, 2011)

WoW!
River's got serious talent!!!
Mine would probably roll it down the stairs and wonder why the Border Collie has taken it!!!


----------



## PapiTuyo326 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great Trick!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Wonderful video!! We only have 3 steps in our home but I will try it with Summer anyway!

River, you are charming!! =)


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

so cool! River, you are SUCH a great student!


----------

